# Gene Cafe cbr-101 Davecuk notes...



## Simon_S (Jul 4, 2016)

Could anyone point me in the direction of the mythical guide @DavecUK wrote for BB to accompany the little Gene? All Google finds is a pdf called genecafecbr101closerlookv3 is that it or am I missing something? My machine was purchased from BB originally but 2nd hand to me, complete with all manuals, packaging & receipt etc but no extra notes.

Cheers in advance....


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

You will need to ask BB I guess....I probably still have the electronic copies, but they are not mine to give.

lots of good information here as well.

http://coffeetime.wikidot.com/online-roastlog-application

http://coffeetime.wikidot.com/gene-cafe-coffee-roaster


----------



## Simon_S (Jul 4, 2016)

DavecUK said:


> You will need to ask BB I guess....I probably still have the electronic copies, but they are not mine to give.
> 
> lots of good information here as well.
> 
> ...


Cheers Dave, I think I have read every last letter of the old wikidot site over the last couple of years....

I was keen to read your other notes as every time someone posts that they're struggling to get the best out of a certain bean or other, someone always mentions said notes.....

I'll drop BB a line, thanks again mate.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

It was so long ago I wrote those.....


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Ive got a set I can scan in and email if you get no joy with BB

Edit - just looked at them and they are copyrighted - So just to be clear dont send me a PM because I wont be able to scan and send them,

Don't PM me at @jimbojohn55 &#8230;. I hope that clears it up


----------



## Simon_S (Jul 4, 2016)

jimbojohn55 said:


> Ive got a set I can scan in and email if you get no joy with BB
> 
> Edit - just looked at them and they are copyrighted - So just to be clear dont send me a PM because I wont be able to scan and send them,
> 
> Don't PM me at @jimbojohn55 &#8230;. I hope that clears it up


Thank you kind sir, I've contacted BB so I shall see how that pans out....

If all else fails, I won't not speak with you ever again....


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

jimbojohn55 said:


> Ive got a set I can scan in and email if you get no joy with BB
> 
> Edit - just looked at them and they are copyrighted - So just to be clear dont send me a PM because I wont be able to scan and send them,
> 
> Don't PM me at @jimbojohn55 &#8230;. I hope that clears it up


You are saying this on a forum with the guy who wrote them....and of course supporting the retailer who went to the effort of getting the Gene back into the UK in the first place. You shouldn't really do that you know...I do believe in respecting copyright.


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

^ oops force of habit and working in the charity sector, you have a point


----------



## Simon_S (Jul 4, 2016)

Just a little update.... Claudette has vey kindly sent me a copy of the "Roasting with the Gene Cafe cbr-101, hints & tips" manual.

Yet another example of excellent Bella Barista customer service.

Thanks all.


----------



## JackHK (Aug 26, 2017)

Simon_S said:


> Could anyone point me in the direction of the mythical guide ﻿@DavecUK wrote for BB to accompany the little Gene﻿? All Google finds is a pdf called genecafecbr101closerlookv3 is that it or am I missing something? My machine was purchased from BB originally but 2nd hand to me, complete with all manuals, packaging & receipt etc but no extra notes.
> 
> Cheers in advance....


 Even direct at BB its the same file name https://www.bellabarista.co.uk/pdf/GeneCafeCBR101closerlookv3.pdf
this file is from 2008 or before


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

JackHK said:


> Even direct at BB its the same file name https://www.bellabarista.co.uk/pdf/GeneCafeCBR101closerlookv3.pdf
> this file is from 2008 or before


This is not it... this is a closer look review, not the user guide with notes.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Ask Claudette at BB, she might send you one.


----------

